# 21Q because I'm out of questionnaires



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Interesting, why is that? Also, been meaning to ask for a while, but what _is_ that as your avatar? :wink:


Mhm wait I'll just quote stuff I sent to my friend regarding MBTI:



> To be honest, I just noticed how often I like to be alone. And for exmaple- that hate for clinginess, I don't like people depending on me all that much. Also I had just realized that I'm not as much as a people pleaser as I thought- I mean, I like making people happy and get that reaction from others and stuff, but tbh I set goals for myself, I have high expectations of myself because I know what I'm capable of. I don't try to please others, ever. I try to please myself. I put my happiness above others'. I'm not afraid of failing to live up to others' expectations, I'm afraid of not living up to my own ideals





> also, I think I'm a Ni user after a long talk with my mom. I'm ambitious, driven, and whenever I sat my mind on something, I do it. Always. Even as a kid, I decided that I won't go in my parents' bed because my younger sister started going to them at night, and I did it and never went back again. Or when I was very little and wanted to stay at my grandparents' house and they joked about the fact that my parents will probably have to pick me up at night (my cousins would always cry in the middle of the night and want to go home, and they were older than me). Guess who stayed till night? Me. And reflecting on my teenage years (like, 8th grade) I'm Fi. My mom thinks my sister is crazy, though I had the same thoughts and feelings as her only that I didn't want attention and kept my feelings inside. Now I had to tell her that it happens to everyone so she'll come down about my sister, so I just told her how shitty I felt in that age and I just didn't bother to tell her because it's stupid. But no, my sister has to go to a therapist and do some attention whoring plus being overly clingy *facepalms* also I started to feel worse when I stopped being physically active, and as soon as I started to get back to that I felt better. Like, I was in a Fi/Ni loop, and now I'm either an ISFP or INTJ? Don't know. Maybe ENTJ?? I might as well be extrovert.


My avatar is Joy from the new film Inside Out


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Mhm wait I'll just quote stuff I sent to my friend regarding MBTI:


Very interesting, though I wouldn't say that's necessarily Ni, being ambitious. I may be assuming, but you do seem Fi to me, you don't have the vibe that Fe users give me, where I criticize almost everything they say. Don't know if you saw, but I have a post on Fi. :wink:



Gray Romantic said:


> My avatar is Joy from the new film Inside Out


Thought so, but didn't want to assume. I'm actually seeing that tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Very interesting, though I wouldn't say that's necessarily Ni, being ambitious. I may be assuming, but you do seem Fi to me, you don't have the vibe that Fe users give me, where I criticize almost everything they say. Don't know if you saw, but I have a post on Fi. :wink:
> 
> 
> Thought so, but didn't want to assume. I'm actually seeing that tomorrow. :laughing:


Do you think xxFP or xxTJ makes sense? :/ damn, that post was relatable.

Ohhh yay! It's amazing.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Do you think xxFP or xxTJ makes sense? :/ damn, that post was relatable.
> 
> Ohhh yay! It's amazing.


Haha, I tried, that's for sure. How do people do those 16 type operas or Greek gods, I can barely think up 16 types for specific anime, and I'm the *expert* here. :dry: I'll say that, when we've talked, I didn't get _much_ Se from you, and I remember someone saying on the thread you made with the video of you and your sister, that you seemed Si, although that could be a 6 Enneagram. What do you think of the Si types with Te and Fi, STJ and NFP?

I think I've been hyped up, hearing it's like Parks and Recreation, although @just for the spark has quickly disillusioned me of that. *DAMN YOU TUMBLR*, I wanted Anger to be like Ron Swanson! :laughing:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Haha, I tried, that's for sure. How do people do those 16 type operas or Greek gods, I can barely think up 16 types for specific anime, and I'm the *expert* here. :dry: I'll say that, when we've talked, I didn't get _much_ Se from you, and I remember someone saying on the thread you made with the video of you and your sister, that you seemed Si, although that could be a 6 Enneagram. What do you think of the Si types with Te and Fi, STJ and NFP?
> 
> I think I've been hyped up, hearing it's like Parks and Recreation, although @just for the spark has quickly disillusioned me of that. *DAMN YOU TUMBLR*, I wanted Anger to be like Ron Swanson! :laughing:


NFP maybe a little less, considering I'm quite down to earth (or at least I like to think so... I can be head in the clouds as well, it depends urgh), I fit into the STJ quite perfectly though.

Oh my god!!!! Maybe that's why I like this movie so much??? Parks and Recreation is life <3 Hahaha Anger is very Ron Swanson-like, I can see you as him  I'm Joy, which means I'm like... Leslie? YESH. Both are voiced by Amy Poehler it's kinda funny.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> NFP maybe a little less, considering I'm quite down to earth (or at least I like to think so... I can be head in the clouds as well, it depends urgh), I fit into the STJ quite perfectly though.
> 
> Oh my god!!!! Maybe that's why I like this movie so much??? Parks and Recreation is life <3 Hahaha Anger is very Ron Swanson-like, I can see you as him  I'm Joy, which means I'm like... Leslie? YESH. Both are voiced by Amy Poehler it's kinda funny.


I've noticed that Fi types tend to be a lot harder on themselves than Fe users, is that you? If you want a good ISTJ to compare yourself to, I have just the one, Saber from Fate Zero/Stay Night, kickass warrior, and she's a girl too, so feminism gets a leg up. :laughing: On topic, what functions do you admire, but suck at when you try to use them?

Never seen a single episode, but Ron is hilarious, even from just gifs. Why does everyone think I'm so antagonistic... well, I _am_, but I'm not angry when I do it! :wink:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> I've noticed that Fi types tend to be a lot harder on themselves than Fe users, is that you? If you want a good ISTJ to compare yourself to, I have just the one, Saber from Fate Zero/Stay Night, kickass warrior, and she's a girl too, so feminism gets a leg up. :laughing: On topic, what functions do you admire, but suck at when you try to use them?
> 
> Never seen a single episode, but Ron is hilarious, even from just gifs. Why does everyone think I'm so antagonistic... well, I _am_, but I'm not angry when I do it! :wink:


Yes, I am very hard on myself D: But I don't know that character xD

Mhm, probably Fe. I admire it, but I kinda suck at it in the same time? I love Ne, but I'm pretty horrible at it as well. Maybe Se, though I think I manage Se better than Ne.

Ron is hilarious, I adore him so much <3 angry isn't antagonistic though :O


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Yes, I am very hard on myself D: But I don't know that character xD
> 
> Mhm, probably Fe. I admire it, but I kinda suck at it in the same time? I love Ne, but I'm pretty horrible at it as well. Maybe Se, though I think I manage Se better than Ne.
> 
> Ron is hilarious, I adore him so much <3 angry isn't antagonistic though :O


Welcome to the club of bitterness and self loathing. :laughing: I'll probably seem like a broken record, but watch those series, please. Some of the best. :wink:

ISFP or ISTJ fits, then, since you don't seem to have Ti at all. :happy:

I should really watch this series, it seems awesome. And yeah, it's just that everyone considers me antagonistic as crap, and I'm not an angry person, although I do like trolling people. :laughing:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Welcome to the club of bitterness and self loathing. :laughing: I'll probably seem like a broken record, but watch those series, please. Some of the best. :wink:
> 
> ISFP or ISTJ fits, then, since you don't seem to have Ti at all. :happy:
> 
> I should really watch this series, it seems awesome. And yeah, it's just that everyone considers me antagonistic as crap, and I'm not an angry person, although I do like trolling people. :laughing:


Yayyyy~ It's a terrible club. But oh well, now I feel belong xD

Maybe, maybe... Though which one?? and I must be really outgoing for an introvert.

IT IS AWESOME, it's my life. Hahahaha anger isn't just anger, it's passion!


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Yayyyy~ It's a terrible club. But oh well, now I feel belong xD
> 
> Maybe, maybe... Though which one?? and I must be really outgoing for an introvert.
> 
> IT IS AWESOME, it's my life. Hahahaha anger isn't just anger, it's passion!


I remember someone typed you as ESTJ? Think it was me, actually. At least now you have four types to choose from. :wink:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> I remember someone typed you as ESTJ? Think it was me, actually. At least now you have four types to choose from. :wink:


Mhm, xSTJ and xSFP?  Interesting. At least we narrowed it down.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Mhm, xSTJ and xSFP?  Interesting. At least we narrowed it down.


Yep, although I do hope someone will interject, things going this good for me is unusual. Not sure if my mind would be able to handle a _positive_ outcome. :laughing:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Yep, although I do hope someone will interject, things going this good for me is unusual. Not sure if my mind would be able to handle a _positive_ outcome. :laughing:


I posted the same thread in typology central and for now I got xSFP and ISFP xD


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Can ISFPs be total control freaks? Because I an be like that often.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Can ISFPs be total control freaks? Because I an be like that often.


Any type I think, as every type has either Te or Fe. Low order Te/Fe users are bad at it, so rarely try that. Fe may want to control people, Te everything.

I think ExFJ would fall into "quite often" category of being control freaks.

But do you want to control everything, or people mainly?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah, lots of luck needed here XD

But...not SFP. No way. A SFP wouldn't look Fe like that.
I'm really not sure at this point but NFJ or SJ, imo


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

woogiefox said:


> Any type I think, as every type has either Te or Fe. Low order Te/Fe users are bad at it, so rarely try that. Fe may want to control people, Te everything.
> 
> I think ExFJ would fall into "quite often" category of being control freaks.
> 
> But do you want to control everything, or people mainly?


Not people, mainly everything. I think people can do whatever they want unless they promised me to do some chore or whatever xD 



Living dead said:


> Yeah, lots of luck needed here XD
> 
> But...not SFP. No way. A SFP wouldn't look Fe like that.
> I'm really not sure at this point but NFJ or SJ, imo


Why not? Out of curiosity, no judgement or something. Right now ISFP makes most sense to me but I might be wrong.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Why ISFP? You just don't seem to be a perceiver...Not Fi either. As you want control, I am guessing you are Fe dom, therefore ExFJ, same story over again.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

woogiefox said:


> Why ISFP? You just don't seem to be a perceiver...Not Fi either. As you want control, I am guessing you are Fe dom, therefore ExFJ, same story over again.


Because I see Fe doms, and I'm not it. I see Te doms, I'm not it either. I do want to control, because if things are not under my supervision I just don't trust anyone else to do the job as I can because I'm a big perfectionist, not sure how ExFJ it sounds.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I _could_ maybe buy ESTJ? Since they have Fe role function and inferior Fi seems like some things you say, but...

I can't see Fi dom, Je>Ji for you


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

It can be TJ, what you described.
Although, it seems more enneagram related


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I _could_ maybe buy ESTJ? Since they have Fe role function and inferior Fi seems like some things you say, but...
> 
> I can't see Fi dom, Je>Ji for you


I'm starting to think some kind of an ISTJ or something like that. Though I am too nice for that


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Why is this so difficult?

But...yeah, I still think Fe, I feel like you become T-ish or Fi-ish seeming(either way not stereotypical Fe) when you're stressed or angry, and you usually doubt type at times of stress and right now it could be because of that friends thing.
What do you think?


----------

